# Baby crying all the time



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

this is my 6 week old baby. I took him to the vet cause as you can see his crop isn't draining. Thank god it's not sour crop but it is a bacteria. They gave me nystatin to give him for 14 days. I don't know what do do with him, all he does is cry to be fed. I fed him this morning but the food is still in his crop. He keeps coming to me to be fed again, should i feed him or not. I don't think he is eating anything else.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If its not draining, feeding him will only make it worse. Did you or the vet empty his crop contents at all? This needs to be done and then it should be cleaned out with some alkaseltzer mix. You have to get the crop moving again before you can feed him.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The vet drained the crop yesterday and told me to feed him and give the meds. The pic was taken today


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the crop still isn't draining you may need to drain it again. Did the vet show you how? If you do drain it, afterward feed a little bit of the alkaseltzer mix to help get the crop moving. If the crop isn't draining putting more food in it wont help. The food will just sour which is even worse.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

No the vet didn't show me how. I did it a couple of times on the weekend and i've done the alkaselser too. Each time it is done the poor babies cry sound like it's throat is sore and the crying sounds hoarse. The meds have to be taken after it eats once a day


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It would be a good idea to talk to srtiels about this. You can send her a PM through this board or talk to her on her board at https://www.facebook.com/groups/ICR.unite/


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a few thoughts...

Ok, the Nystatin is a contact drug for *yeast* not bacteria, so the baby has a yeast infection. 

<<<*The meds have to be taken after it eats once a day*>>> Nystation IS a contact drug. This means that it has to be in contact with tissue to be affective. AND it *should be given first*, wait 10-15 minutes, and then feed the baby.

How much are you feeding? If overfeeding, and the crop is stretched out the food will hang lower than the opening (Proventriculus) of the body and will not empty as shown at the bottom portion of this illustration.










If there *is* yeast built up in the crop I have found that the items in the illustration work very well on breaking up the yeast, and faster acting than meds.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

BABY IS NOW DOWN TO 66 GRAMS. i HAVE BEEN TRYING EVERYTHING AND NOTHING IS WORKING. IT IS SLOWING STARVING TO DEATH. EVEN THE VET HAS RUN OUT OF IDEAS. STILL TRYING EVERYTHING I CAN THINK OF AND EVERYTHING I HAVE READ. HE ONLY GETS 6CC OF FOOD RIGHT NOW BUT I HAVE TO KEEP DRAINING THE CROP.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

When it has a poop it's almost black and runny. He wouldn't eat all day until tonight, gave a little bit of watery formula with spice remedy and coconut water. Hoping it will survive the night.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried pau 'd arco? It comes in a dropper bottle and a couple drops can be added to the formula. This saved three of my babies last year.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry don't know what that is


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The baby passed away this morning , maybe that was a good thing since the poor thing was starving to death. I tried everything to save him.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. You did all you could, but since even the vet couldn't help it was probably a case where it simply wasn't possible to save him.


----------



## HeidiCW (Jun 8, 2013)

How is the baby? It's been a week since your last post - I hope all is well!?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm sorry for you


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

That is so tragic, after all your efforts. At least your bird is not in pain now.

RIP


----------

